# دورة الحفر المتقدمة (شركة نفط الجنوب)



## فيصل الطائي (2 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء هذه هي الفصول الاربعة من دورة الحفر امتقدمة التي اقيمة في شركة نفط الجنوب بالبصرة وتشمل هذه الفصول:
1- معلومات عامة حول الصخور.
2- التبطين و التسميت و حساباتهم.
3- عصيان الانابيب.
4- مشاكل السجيل و معالجتها.
و اوعدكم ان ارفع باقي الفصول من تجي الكهرباء انشاء الله.


----------



## عدي نزار الخليلي (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## فيصل الطائي (3 مارس 2008)

*و هذا هو الجزء الثاني*

و هذا هو الجزء الثاني و يتضمن فقدان دورة سائل الحفر و انشالله من تجي ترجع الكهرباء احمل الثالث.


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (4 مارس 2008)

اذا محتاج اي شئ عن هندسة النفط اني تحت امرك(كتب,برامج..).....هذا اقل شئ اكدر اقدمة لاخوتي العراقيين


----------



## ياسر سعيد الهادي (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود وربنا يبارك فيكم و يقويكم


----------



## ثناء مدني (7 مارس 2008)

*و هذا هو الجزء الثالث*

ويتضمن حسابات سوائل الحفر


----------



## الجناحي (7 مارس 2008)

many many thanks


----------



## رشيد الخولي (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً و بكل من يقدم ما هو مفيد


----------



## علي الحكم (10 مارس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (11 مارس 2008)

Thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن حلاوي (12 مارس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## البـــاشــــا (16 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً سلفاً 

لكن ما قدرت افتح الملف


----------



## البـــاشــــا (16 مارس 2008)

شباب حد يساعدنا وننزل الملف


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (17 مارس 2008)

الملف ما يفتح​


----------



## م. أبو مجاهد (18 مارس 2008)

كيف يفتح الملف


----------



## سفيان المصرى (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almakdy (23 مارس 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك 
الملفات تعمل


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

جوزيت خيرا و زوجت بكرا


----------



## الرهينه (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز اضغط على الملف كلك ايسر و سوف يبدء ال downloud و الله الموفق


----------



## علي البابلي (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اني مهندس عراقي اعمل في القطاع النفطي احتاج ملفات في تصاميم الخزانات والبايبات ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محب يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

مطلوب رسم تخطيطى لحركة السوائل داخل التنكات
وشكرا


----------



## abdallahali (24 أغسطس 2008)

الملفات تفتح بواسطة برنامج Adobe Reader


----------



## فيصل الطائي (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء الملفات تنفتح بشكل اعتيادي عجيب ليش تكولون متنفتح؟


----------



## فيصل الطائي (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخي محب يونس يعني شنو داخل التنكات شتقصد؟


----------



## محب يونس (24 أغسطس 2008)

المقصود اخى الحبيب هناك تنكات لسائل الحفر
تنك تحضير+ تنك المعالجة السريعة+ تنك راجع عدد تنكات
المقصود عند حدوث عدم رجوع للسائل هناك تحكم فى حركة السائل فى اتجاة واحد
هل يوجد رسم توضيحى للتنكات وكيفية الانتقال الهيدروليكى وشكرا


----------



## haadi (24 أغسطس 2008)

حرم الله وجهك من النار و ادخلك فسيح جنانه
جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو مير (30 أغسطس 2008)

ان شاء تحل مشكلة الكهرباء وننتظر القسم الاخير /وجزاك الله 
ابو مير /العراق


----------



## fattahmine (30 أغسطس 2008)

many thankx it seems great brother


----------



## ع العرفى (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ فيصل ويعجز اللسان عن الشكر لانى لساتنى متخرج مهندس نفط وحابب اتخصص حفر والباين انهن ملفات ذو قيمة عالية
ولكن المشكلة انهن مايفتحن ولا يتحملن


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء الملفات تعمل بشكل اعتيادي يتم انزال الملف ثم يتم فتحه ببرنامج ادوب ريدر


----------



## ashrafmansour (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks so much friends


----------



## عمروعواد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*thnx*

الف كر ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ahmedoraby (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## حصان طروادة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرحبا*

:7:بارك الله فيكم يا أمة الأسلام


----------



## جاد العليمى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة شغال والله*

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة هى دى المعلومات
:5::16:


----------



## فيصل الطائي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء الملفات تعمل بشكل اعتيادي ببرنامج اكروبات ريدير بعد ان يتم التحميل


----------



## بترول (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور المصراوى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وبارك 
اللة فيك


----------



## jassim78 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم..... وبارك الله بكل مهندسين بلادي


----------



## نور المصراوى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذاالمجهود


----------



## احمد العروشي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الله لايحرمنا منك ولا من مشاركاتك


----------



## مهندس نفط و غاز (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمار غالب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور اخوي فيصل الطائي بس انا ما اشوف الملفات المرفقه هل تم ازالتها او نقلت ياريت الرد وانا خويك اعمل في مجال التسميت ومحتاج هذي الملفات ضروري ومنتظر ردك


----------



## عمار غالب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*نداء استغاثة*

السلام عليكم
اخوان يامشرفين للحين محدا رد علي ابي كتب وبرامج حول موضوع التبطين و التسميت و حساباتهم وياليت تكون بالعربي وانا ما اشوف الملفات المرفقه ليه:78:


----------



## الكلس (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى على الملف الرائع


----------



## engg90 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zainab m (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم<<<< اخواني انا التحقت بعمل في احد شركات النفط كمساعده فنيه لمهندسي حفر ابار النفط و لسوء الحظ ما عندي اي خلفيه عن هذا المجال ممكن تساعدوني باسماء كتب ام مواقع تشرح عن اسايات و مفردات الحفر <<< و لكم الف شكر


----------



## عمار غالب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوان يامشرفين للحين محدا رد علي ابي كتب وبرامج حول موضوع التبطين و التسميت و حساباتهم وياليت تكون بالعربي ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## dhafir (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ثامر صبيح (28 ديسمبر 2008)

كلش اوكككككييييييييييييييي


----------



## ازهرمجيد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف يفتح الملف


----------



## moayad45 (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## original2009 (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور يافيصل .......
ولكن ياريت لو [ تقرير عن نقل الغاز الطبيعي باللغة الانجليزية ]
natural gas transportation report


----------



## المؤسس (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك استاذ فيصل على هذه الدوره القيمه


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

*بارك اللة فيك أخي العزيز*
ولكني لا اري الملفات هل تم ازالتها؟؟؟؟
يا ريت تنزلهل تاني يا هندسه
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## M.Yosri (19 مايو 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

:33::30::12::12::7::7::56::16::5:


----------



## (mazeno) (1 نوفمبر 2009)

لاأعرف كيف أحمل من الموقع


----------



## الــحــنــيــن (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## احمد العربيي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ازهرمجيد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ فيصل و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## حسن1985 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## سفير النفط (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر اخ فيصل عالمجهود


----------



## eng.idc (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا عزيزي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## troy9 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخي فيصل 
ولكن للاسف اين هي الروابط " لا توجد اي روابط ظاهرة للتحميل او المعاينة"اتمنى ان تعيدواالروابط او تبلغوني اين المشكلة اخواني في الله
انتظر ردودكم لو سمحتم 
والسلا عليكم


----------



## ذوالفقار عادل (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد 1000 (30 يونيو 2011)

يا اخواني

الملفات غير موجودة وتم حذفها

ارجو اما اعادة تحميلها او غلق الموضوع لعدم تشتيت باقي المهندسين

وجزى الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع كل خير على مجهوداته


----------



## ibnrushd (29 أغسطس 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abna_rafedeen (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز فيصل الطائي شكرا على المجهود الرائع لكن روابط التحميل غير ظاهرة :اتمنى عليك اعادة نشر الراوبط على مواقع تحميل ثاني 
تحياتي الك


----------



## المهندس نشوان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين اخي وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## jasjab72 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

Many thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mostafa jawad (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز فيصل اين الدورة لا ارى اي رابط تحميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:86:


----------



## pet (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخ فيصل جزاك الله خيرا أنا لم أجد أي روابط للتحميل الا رابطا واحدا من طرف ثناء مدني 
ولا أدري هل هذا الشئ عيب عندي أم هو ساري عند كل الأعضاء فلا أجد شيئا مما تقولون فلا أدري ممكن أن تفيدوني بأن تأخدو صورا لما يبدو عليه شكل الموضوع فلربما تظهر لكم روابط لا تظهر عندي والله ولي التوفيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مصطفى جلال حسن (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasa.iraq (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز فيصل 
انا باشد الحاجة لمثل هذا الكورس فارجو مساعدتي باعاده تحميلها او اذا امكن تحميلها على سيرفر خارجي لكون من اصلا ثلاث ملفات الملف الثالث هو الفقط الموجود ضمن المشاركة 
تحياتي الك


----------



## بشير السعدي (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي فيصل الطائي احسنت على هذا المجهود ارجو ان ارى المزيد منك ومن جميع العراقيين اخوك بشير السعدي /شركة تعبئة الغاز /التاجي


----------



## خالد زيد علي (21 أبريل 2012)

فيصل الطائي قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء هذه هي الفصول الاربعة من دورة الحفر امتقدمة التي اقيمة في شركة نفط الجنوب بالبصرة وتشمل هذه الفصول:
> 1- معلومات عامة حول الصخور.
> 2- التبطين و التسميت و حساباتهم.
> 3- عصيان الانابيب.
> ...



شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (22 أبريل 2012)

محتاجين برامج لتصميم الابار النفطيه اخوك المهندس احمد قاسم من كربلاء مهندس نفط [email protected]


----------



## Husam Raad (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا الك فيصل


----------



## belga (14 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## علي قاسم2011 (30 مايو 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ezaa2003 (3 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم
اي احد من الاخوان عنده ofm 2009 ممكن ان يساعد برفعة على السرفر ونكون ممنونين اله*


----------

